# Haggis ban an offal burden?



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

*Haggis ban an offal burden?*

LONDON (Reuters) - Scotland is considering lobbying the United States to 
lift a ban on haggis, hoping to boost sales of the sheep-stomach-based 
national dish.

The U.S. banned imports of Scottish haggis after Britain's outbreak of mad 
cow disease, which is linked to the human brain illness Creutzfeldt-Jakob 
Disease.

Scotland's government insist its haggis -- which usually contains the 
heart, liver and lungs wrapped inside a sheep's stomach lining -- is safe 
and wants the ban lifted.

"The Scottish government will consider engaging the U.S. government on 
its haggis import ban ... It is safe or we wouldn't eat it here," said a 
spokeswoman. "We think there is a large market for it amongst expatriate 
Scots there."

She cited growing sales of tartans and the prevalence of Scottish clubs as 
evidence that Americans were taking greater interest in their Scottish 
heritage.

Haggis, a globally recognized symbol of Scotland alongside bagpipes, kilts 
and Scotch whisky, is an essential part of Burns night celebrations, which 
commemorate national poet Robert Burns and fall on January 25.

Burns was the author of "Ode to a Haggis."

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20080122/od_nm/scotland_haggis_us_dc;_ylt=AuMLihngykNDc34MuUo1TvoSH9EA


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

It sounds crazy, but Haggis actually tastes pretty good; I had some on a vacation to Scotland a number of years ago. It tastes like sausage..which makes me curious about what is in sausage.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2008)

All 4 of my grandparents were from the same town in Scotland, so I'm a "purebred" Scot and therefore have sampled all the Scottish "delicacies". I agree with Killjoy; Haggis is pretty tasty as long as you don't think about where it comes from.

I forgot the comedian who stated that all Scottish cuisine originated from a dare....."I bet you wonny eat that".


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

it's true... Haggis is actually really yummy. I happily scarfed it before i realized what it was. 

Then i got over it and went back to eating it.


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

It can't be any worse than shitlins..


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

oh gawd, that does not look appetizing. Whats for dessert, monkey brains?

However, I will try any thing once.


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

lmao BB ... just for u another pic


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

Lol, :uc: it looks like a dish they would serve on "Fear Factor". Is that a special...the hairy haggis.

I do like to bash some haggis. http://www.bashthehaggis.com/


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

They actually cut it open to eat.


----------

